# Help she is calling again



## trigger (Aug 21, 2011)

Well i found this forum about 3 months ago when i found out about the OM. So we have signed the papers and in our state it takes 30 days for it to be final. We are about 1 week from D-DAY. I blocked her numbers and emails and then this past weekend she called me from a number i didnt know. I answered we talked and of course she is sorry and Knows she screwed up. We meet yesterday in public so she could apologize and we huged she cried. Now we are meeting again this weekend. She lives with the OM and says she is trying to get her stuff toghter. We talked and she knows that if anything in the future is possible it will be very hard and we both have agreed that there are things we both have to deal with before we can be us again. Looking for any advice she is my first and only true love and we were married for almost 10 years. I miss her but i will not bow down she needs to be the one that does that. PLEASE HELP ANY ADVICE


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

trigger said:


> Well i found this forum about 3 months ago when i found out about the OM. So we have signed the papers and in our state it takes 30 days for it to be final. We are about 1 week from D-DAY. I blocked her numbers and emails and then this past weekend she called me from a number i didnt know. I answered we talked and of course she is sorry and Knows she screwed up. We meet yesterday in public so she could apologize and we huged she cried. Now we are meeting again this weekend. She lives with the OM and says she is trying to get her stuff toghter. We talked and she knows that if anything in the future is possible it will be very hard and we both have agreed that there are things we both have to deal with before we can be us again. Looking for any advice she is my first and only true love and we were married for almost 10 years. I miss her but i will not bow down she needs to be the one that does that. PLEASE HELP ANY ADVICE


Keep everything rolling as is. She is still living with OM. If she does necessary work, start over. she's at step one of twenty. Too soon to put any hopes in to her now.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trigger (Aug 21, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> Keep everything rolling as is. She is still living with OM. If she does necessary work, start over. she's at step one of twenty. Too soon to put any hopes in to her now.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_[/
> I am. I can't put any faith into anything with her right now. I have told her if anythings going to happen with us it will take a very long time. I just don't know if I can trust her again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

Go back to ignoring her, if she is serious in wanting to R she will take steps in leaving the OM whether you are talking to her or not. If you ignore her and move forward with the D it may cause her to panic in fear of losing you forever and motivate her to do something.

She is living with the OM, it is inappropriate for you to be talking to her anyway.

I went through this TWICE. The first time was a false R as she still had feelings for the OM when she left him the first time and came home. Because of this she ended up leaving me again 6 months later.

The second time she was living with the OM I was at the anger stage and didn't want anything from her other than a D. By then she hated the OM and left him even though she didn't count on me to take her back. Her leaving on her own was a stepping stone to our final R (out of 3, don't ask).


----------

